# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Remontagem do meu aquario (Parte II)

## Julio Macieira

C 210 x L 60 x A 60 - *756L* 

Substrato: 60Kg Midia de cálcio média (Aquatic Nature - CALCIALITH)

Rocha Viva: 150 kg 

Sump: DIY (1.10x45x40) 198L


Skimmer: H&S 3x2000 (6000L/H)

Refrigerador TECO RA 680


Reator de Cálcio Schuran Jetstream 1 (3000L)

Reator de NILSEN (DIY)


Iluminação: 2 Iluminárias 1.20 T5 ATI 4x56W + 2 Iluminárias de 90 T5 ATI 4x36W

Circulação interna: 2 Turbelle Stream 6000 + 2 Turbelle Stream 6100 (com multicontrolador 7094 )

Retorno da sump para o aquario: OR 6500 

Osmolator TUNZE (Nivel de Agua) 


SERA-SERAMIC-Sistema Control CO2 

Sal: Tropical Marin

1 Grounding Probe

1 Eco-Aqualizer

1 Ozonizador (Sander)100mg/h

Controlador AQUASTAR da IKS com:

Sonda de PH 
Sonda de Condutividade
Sonda de ORP 
Sonda de Temperatura 
Sonda de Nivel de água 
Calha de Ligação IKS (4 tomadas ligadas ao controlador Aquastar)



Olá amigos de RF

Como é do conhecimento de todos, cá vou indo nestas andaças de arrumações de cabos e mais cabos, fios e mais fios.

A rocha encontra-se em ciclagem e hoje mesmo chegou a nova sump. Ainda não tirei fotos dela mas prometo ser em breve.

Esta vida de aquariofilista tem trazido mutas algreias e tambem alguns dissabores, mas, encontrei muitos amigos.

Amigos esses que são quando precisamos deles que estão presentes. e a vontade de por o meu aquario de novo em forma tanto tem sido minha, como de alguns outros que muito me têm ajudado. Não vou nomear os lojistas que tambem me têm ajudado por razões obvias, mas em especial o meu muito obrigado ao Perdo Pacheco que arranjou os novos Overflows em 24 horas e a nova sump em 3 dias. Valeu Pedrão, aquele abraço.

Para todos aqueles que tenham curiosidade em companhar esta remontagem e equipamentos que vou instalar, aqui ficam as primeiras fotos do novo sistema.

Tomadas e as 2 bombas peristálticas. Uma para o reactor de cácio de 1600ml/h e a outra para o reator de kalkwasser de 800ml/h.

Ao centro a ficha da IKs onde vou ligar as ventuinhas e o Ozonizador
 

As ligações das Turbelles Strems
 

Tubo de agua onde vai ligar a OR 6500 (para já)
 

A iluminação está invertida. Apenas começa a funcionar ás 20:00
Já tenho a amónia zerada, no entanto ainda encontro nitritos no aquario.
Dentro de 30 dias aproximadamente a agua do aquario irá ser totalmente trocada. Ainda não fiz nenhuma troca de agua.
 

A iluminação improvisada á espera das novas iluminárias T5
 

Como nesta alturas ainda não tenho a sump o meu antigo escumador está em funcionamento dentro do tanque principal  :HaEbouriffe:  


Aguardo a todo o instante 30 Kg de rocha viva Fuji, que vou usar para melhorar a colonização a que já tenho e irei remover alguma rocha que me pareça mais "pesada"


Dentro em breve, posto novas actualizações  :SbLangue7:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Marcos

A ideia básicamente seria ter nas 2 bombas a mesma litragem que numa apenas, para no caso de falha de uma continuar a trabalhar a outra.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal

Acabei de instalr a minha nova sump  :Whistle:  .

Ainda sem funcionar, mas já instalada,

 

No tubo de descarga para a sump, roubei uma saida para alimentar o meu refugio e assim poupar uma bomba.


Nesta engenhoca, vou tirar 4 saidas de agua da bomba de retorno, quer para alimentar o refrigerador quer para vir a ligar qualquer outro equipamento em necessidade de bombas de circulação extra

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Juca,

Tudo bem pensado, sim senhor!  :Pracima:  

Uma questão - vejo nas imagens que tens num compartimento na sump algo parecido com carbonato de cálcio, é isso?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo

Trata-se de MATRIX da Seachem.
Se necessário será removido quando o aquario maturar. Acho que vou precisar neste inicio para me ajudar na nitrificação, se bem que a acreditar no fabricante tambem desnitrifica  :Admirado:  

Penso que a minha rocha ficou bastante danificada, se bem que aguardo esta semana 30kg de rocha nova das Fiji para me ajudar numa melhor colonização da já existente.

Já agora acrescento o seguinte.
Adquiri uma embalagem de de 4L de Matrix e por curiosidade misturado com esta midia mais de 500gr de pedras, sim pedras. Algo equisito e que selecionei, pois na realidade observando este granolado estas 500gr são de "pedras" muito pesadas que em meu entender e pela textura bem diferente da RESTANTE), são impossiveis de ser colonizadas seja pelo que for. Apenas o entendo como "preenchimento" dos 4L "apregoados" pelo fabricante.

----------


## Julio Macieira

É só para informar que esta semana foram introduzidos 20 ofiuros e 20 camarões  _L. seticaudata_ para me fazerem o controlo de umas residuais aiptasias_._

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal

Será que alguem já usou  MATRIX da Seachem ?
O fabricante fala em ser uma optima solução para a remoção da amonia, do nitrito e do nitrato  :Admirado:  

A amónia e o nitrito ainda consigo entender, agora o nitrato !!!  Como ? ....faz-me um pouco de confusão.

Se alguem já tiver usado este produto gostava de ouvir a opinão.

----------


## João Magano

Sei que esta opinião não é consensual, mas nesse tipo de produtos, Matrix, Chemi-Pure, Purigen, etc, só entendo essas afirmação dos fabricantes como  efeitos secundarios derivados da capacidade de absorção por parte desse produtos, das substancias poluentes existentes na agua, antes de incorporarem o ciclo de Azoto. Havendo menos "porcaria" a partida ha menos "porcaria" no fim.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal


Pois é. O meu aquario cá vai indo, bem lentamente como se impõe  :SbSourire:  

A rocha continua em ciclagem á já quase 3 semanas. Curioso observar que a rocha que estava sujeita a luz está a ficar bonita já com umas coralinazitas, enquanto a que estava por baixo ás escuras começa a ganhar uma côr acastanhada.

Fiz um video de 5.39Mb que pode ser vizualizado em:

http://www.reefforum.net/anexos/videociclo.avi

Como sabem, tenho uma tára por equipes de limpeza e já foram introduzidos:

20 - Ofiuros
20 - Seticaudata
20 - Paleamon Serratus
8   - Lysmatas debélius
3   - Lysmatas Amboinensis
12 - Cálcinus elegans
20 - Caracóis da nossa Costa
6  - Clibanarius spp.
6  - Calcinus laevimanus
5  - Cerites
5  - Nassários

Ainda estou no começo e principalmente os lysmatas amboinensis, as cerites e os nassários ainda são para aumentar, assim como algum ofiuro que venha a encontar de mais original :SbSourire:  

Ainda não encontrei uns Turbos.

Assim que houver mais novidades actualizo.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Um grande abraço de força para essa remontagem, Juca.
Ainda vai ficar melhor que o anterior -  não é nada fácil, mas vai ficar !

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

é só para actualizar a minha equipe de limpeza.

Foram hoje introduzido mais 48 nassários e uma White Sand Star que certamente nunca mais verei e que para além de não ser muito bonita a acho muito eficáz na remoção de detritos do susbtrato tambem revolve muito bem o substato.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo

Novas introduções da equipe de limpeza do meu aquario.

6 - Amphiurus




20 - Cerithes

50 Pagurus Sp. (pata branca)

----------


## Luis Delgado

Parabéns Júlio:

Esses ophiurus são mesmo lindos!!!   :Palmas:  

Enganaste-te a escrever o nome "Amphiurus" ? Nem o google conhece isso...

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Estas minhocas são uteis?Pensei que fossem prejudiciais pois tenho o aquario infestado com isto.Á noite com aa ajuda de uma laterna posso ve-las a sair das RV...

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Não sei se o nome está mal, mas penso que não, porque estes "ofiuros" não são iguais aos outros, a diferença destes é que enterram-se na areia e vão remexendo a areia.
Bem... é +/- isto, também já tenho 2 no meu aquário embora ache que um já foi comido pelo meu Stenopus hispidus (boxing shrimp).
Vamos esperar para ver o resultado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Opsss Luis, obrigado....  Amphiurus

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá RF amigos

Introduzi esta Gorgonia no meu aquario.
Será que alguem sabe a raça?
Uma coisa já eu pude observar. Ela não está debaixo da HQI, mas o certo é que quando mais expenade os pólipos é quando a recebe a iluminação indirecta da HQI. Será que precisa de iluminação? ou será que lhe bastará a luz indirecta?

 
Zoom:

----------


## Duarte Vasconcellos

Boas...

Pela minha experiencia com gorgonias a melhor posição para as colocar e a recebre indirectamente a luz da HQI e de preferencia voltada para baixo.

Cumpts

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF

Hoje fiz mais um dos meus experimentos  :JmdFou2:  , coloquei a gorgonia mesmo debaixo da HQI. Para já fechou toda. Vou aguardar pelo final da noite para ver o comportamento dela.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Curiosamente alguma da rocha que tanto sofreu, está a responder muito positivamente.

----------


## Alberto Branco

Olá Júlio!
Essa é a rocha branca das primeiras fotos?  :SbLangue23:  
A minha já tá no aquario à 2 meses e só agora começo a ver umas pontinhas de coralina nova.

Abraço
Alberto

----------


## Julio Macieira

Correcto Alberto

Apenas a rocha que estava por baixo ás escuras, começou agora a largar algumas manchas castanhas que apanhou assim que passou a ser iluminada.



Esta éra uma das que tinha com uma acropora colada. Neste momento a posição dela esta invertida. Começo a ficar convencido que a midia de cálcio que usei no meu substrato está mesmo a dar resultados.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal

Gostava da vossa opinião se devo ou não comprar esta montipora.

O video é pesado, mas quem poder visualizar que dê uma opinião: Montipora
(o melhor é mesmo guardar primeiro o ficheiro no disco para poder ser visto depois)

----------


## O RECIFE

Gostei de ver!
...esta Linda!!!!

----------


## Alberto Branco

> Olá pessoal
> 
> Gostava da vossa opinião se devo ou não comprar esta montipora.
> 
> O video é pesado, mas quem poder visualizar que dê uma opinião: Montipora


Olá Juca!!
Eu acho essa montipora muito bonita. Como sabes sou um iniciante, mas se a tua água tem os parâmetros para que ela se dê bem avança para a compra.  :SbClinOeil:  

Abraço
Alberto

----------


## Alberto Branco

Boas Júlio!!!
Muito bonitos os peixes especialmente o lineatus. Como vão indo os zebrassoma?
Eu colocaria aí um leucosternon, a ver se ajuda a acalmar os ânimos aí no aqua.  :SbSourire2:  
Esse alementosto que estavas a adicionar serve para quê?

Abraço
Alberto

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Alberto

Básicamente são elementos de trace, numa coisa são para já eficientes, a produzirem algas verdes  :KnSourire28:  

Pensei logo de inicio na adição destes elementos por tambem ja de inicio previ a entrada de 30 SPS e estava receoso que o aquario não os suportasse de imediato sem a adição destes aditivos.

Quanto a peixeirada. Vou aguardar mais uns tempos...tenho ainda mais umas adições a fazer  :KnSourire28:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Hummm esta nunca ouvi ! Se as algas nao teem alimento {nitrato/fosfato} elas nao vao existir "case closed". A adicao de elementos alem de ser perigoso esta cheia de *fosfatos* o sal Red Sea e alto em fosfatos e o Julio tem algas nao estou surpreendido.



Hummm "I told you so"  :KnSourire28:  

Os peixes estao se dando bem ? Como estao os parametros ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiro Roberto


Acho que os Zebrasoma flavescens estão a precisar de mais 2 companheiros para acalmarem  :KnSourire28:  

De resto está tudo pacifico. Penso que o Matrix da Seacham está-me a segurar algum pico de amonia. Não ha amonia e as trocas de agua continuam (2 por semana de 125L)

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF

Hoje resolvi tirar mais umas fotos ao meu aquario. Como já tinha dito as algas estão a morrer e ainda se encontram alguns vestigios delas (espero que pouco tempo mais).

Quanto aos corais. Estou contentissimo. A reacção tem sido excelente e se não vos consigo mostrar melhor a beleza de alguns deles, acreditem que a culpa é mesmo do fotografo.

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

As meninas  :SbLangue23:  

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Informo ainda que hoje mesmo foi introduzido um casal de Stenophus hispidus, que tinha á já algum tempo no "tanque" que tenho na empresa.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá,

Está muito bem. As algas controladas e os corais com óptimo aspecto! Vai ser um aquário exclusivamente de SPS?

Cumps.
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## João M Monteiro

Acho que não, Ricardo. Acho que os LPS entram a seguir. Não sei é se vai haver muitos moles. O Júlio melhor explicará.

Francamente bonito, Júlio. E agora já dá para ver melhor o aquascaping que acho que considero muito bem conseguido.

Diz-me uma coisa: as acroporas que estão o fundo ainda são para colocar ? estás à espera do resto dos corais para escolher o melhor sítio ?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo companheiros


Na minha ideia ...para já está um aquario apenas de SPS e LPS. A minha primeira introdução se bem se lembram foi exclusivamente de SPS de aquacultura. Os proximos LPS e SPS (estou a dar mais um tempo) vão ser exclusivamente selvagens. Felismente que as demoras nas obtenções de CITES e todo o processo de colecta são demoradas ou ainda fazia asneiras.

As acroporas encontram-se todas ainda por colar no aquario. Algumas delas ressantiram-se quando as coloquei mais junto da superficie (pensava eu que lhes fazia bem apanharem mais luz como foi o caso desta) 

Por isso removia para o substrato onde rápidamente se recompôs. Ontem mesmo voltei-a a colocar mais junto a superficie. 

Só quando receber a segunda tranche da minha encomenda é que vou observar os locais onde ficarão em definitivo.

Sinceramente que nunca tive duvidas acerca do coração de um aquario marinho, mas o meu escumador de 6000L hora está-me a encher as medidas.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Opss


Esqueci-me de mensionar.

A H&S recomenda este escumador para aquarios até 2200L. E eu tenho aproximadamente 1000L de agua. Acho que estamos perante um fabricante com o qual podemos confiar nas recomendações, ao contrario da grande maioria em que temos de comprar o escumador 4 vezes (ou mais) mais dimensionados do que na realidade eles aconselham.  :JmdEffraye: 

O meu escumador pode ser visto aqui

Penso ainda adicionar 8 Tridacnas para me ajudarem na filtração.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Ora aí está uma boa desculpa para comprar Tridacnas!!!... Aposto que até não querias, mas vai ter mesmo de ser. Para um aquário tão grande a quantidade recomendada acho que é 20. E têm de ser introduzidas todas ao mesmo tempo senão depois é uma guerra!

Boa sorte,
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> 


Este e mesmo espectacular   :JmdFou:  




> Para um aquário tão grande a quantidade recomendada acho que é 20.


Como chegaste a esta conclusao Ricardo ? 

Julio sera que vais colocar as Tridacnas todas ao mesmo tempo ? Aonde as vais colocar ? Achas que a luz vai dar ?

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Ora aí está uma boa desculpa para comprar Tridacnas!!!... Aposto que até não querias, mas vai ter mesmo de ser.


  :SbSourire:   :SbSourire19:   :SbSourire:  

Já não bastam umas caulerpazinhas e umas xenias....

----------


## Julio Macieira

Companheiro Roberto




> Julio sera que vais colocar as Tridacnas todas ao mesmo tempo ?


Só se não chegarem todas no mesmo dia  :KnSourire28:  




> Aonde as vais colocar ?


Irá depender da espécie....né?




> Achas que a luz vai dar ?


O teu proximo aquario vai ter exclusivamente T5 Roberto, não esqueças o que te digo hoje. Vais ser o Pedro Alvarez Cabral da Aquariofilia Marinha na América do século XXI e ReefForum será a tua bandeira.

 :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Oi Roberto,

Aquilo do nº de tridacnas era uma piada: 20 acroporas, 20 tridacnas ...

Abraço,
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> O teu proximo aquario vai ter exclusivamente T5 Roberto, não esqueças o que te digo hoje. Vais ser o Pedro Alvarez Cabral da Aquariofilia Marinha na América do século XXI e ReefForum será a tua bandeira.


  :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue:   lol 





> Aquilo do nº de tridacnas era uma piada: 20 acroporas, 20 tridacnas ...


Ha agora entendo...lol   :KnSmileyVertSourire:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Estive a pensar ....

Acho que vou criar um tópico só para os membros poderem falar mal do meu aquario. Que acham da ideia?

Como é que esta "coisa" com 3 mêses e corais no chão pode estar bonita?

Assim quase me convenço que quanta mais porcaria fizer mais me elogiam.
Será que não ha nada a criticar? que sorte que eu tenho  :Icon Cry:  
Se não criticam á espera que eu não critique os vossos desenganem-se.

----------


## Alberto Branco

Boas Júlio!
Em relação ao teu post anterior, penso que para a idade do aqua está muito bom, olhando para o meu então  :Icon Cry:  .... Claro que os corais precisam crescer para a coisa ficar mais composta e aí sim vamos ver como fica, mas vai ficar muito bom com toda a certeza pois as cores que aí tens são o quante baste para a receita ficar como deve de ser, e como já disseste a coisa não vai ficar por aí.  :SbSourire2:  Tridacnas etc...  :SbOk3:  
Como já referi mais atrás acho que o layout poderia ser melhor embora tenhas aí muitos esconderijos tá um pouco paredão, mas tu é que tens que gostar!!!
Agora em relação aos peixes tive a ver um pouco a webcam do teu nano  :SbSourire2:  e pareceu-me que os tangs estão mais calmos, o que me pareceu ainda "desatinado" foi o lineatus que andava lá em excesso de velocidade. Vi tambem que tens aí uma coisa nova, mas fugiu rápidamente do alcance da câmara deve estar um pouco timido   :KnSourire28:  , mas já colocavas aí umas fotos para ser melhor apreciado, não?

Abraço
Alberto

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Vou aproveitar o dia de hoje para fazer umas fotos gerais do meu aquario.

Começo por estas duas, tiradas agora mesmo com o aquario ainda completamente ás escuras. Não foi ainda possivel tirar uma foto panoramica central, porque com o flash não fica fácil... mas, mais logo cá estarão elas  :Coradoeolhos:  



As algas práticamente foram-se...e começo a ter preocupações com a falta delas por causa dos meus herbivoros  :KnSourire28:  

Reparem no ouriço made in Figueira da Foz bem grande que está no aquario a mais de um mês. Bem disciplinado e cuidadoso, não toca em coralina e precorre o aquario todo. Isto para já não falar no fabuloso preço a que me saiu  :KnSourire28:  



A minha gorgonia mudou de local, não estou com grandes esperanças nela. Foi o primeiro coral a entrar no aquario e devia ter sido o ultimo (não ralhem comigo) não resisti e na loja onde a vi...só daqui a uns bons mêses é que tinha oportunidade de por lá passar de novo.

Bom...é tudo por agora, espero ainda hoje mostrar mais uma fotos ao pessoal... e já agora depois de limpar devidamente os vidros...coisa que ainda não fiz com estas.... LOL

----------


## Julio Macieira

Acabaram de acender as actinicas.
Um pequeno video do "despertar"

http://www.reefforum.net/anexos/vide...tinicas_00.AVI

Convêm diminuir o tamanho da janela para não distorcer (320)

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Muito bonito Julio, quando for grande tambem quero um assim.   :Palmas:  
Tambem ja me tornei adepto das T5, desconhecia era que se conseguia ter acroporas com elas, mas pelos vistos   :Coradoeolhos:  .
Abraço e muitos parabens

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Ora cá estamos de novo. 
Vamos lá a ver o que vai haver desta vez de comentários  :JmdEffraye:  

 

 

 

 

 

 



Recordo que os corais não se encontram colados e aguardam a nova entrada para encontrar os locais mais adequados.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Adeus algas!!!

Agora que foi possível visualizar melhor as tuas calhas T5 deu para perceber que têm um vidro à frente das lâmpadas, se o retirares tiras mais proveito dessa iluminação, já experimentaste?

Cumps.
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ricardo.

Na realidade não é vidro, mas sim acrilico.
Já me tinha passado isso pela cabeça,mas, tenho lido em vários lados acerca da importância dos reflectores e como a iluminária esta a 15 cm da superficie da agua, está por vezes sujeita a uns salpicos, por isso tenho receio que a água/humidade me possa vir a prejudicar a qualidade dos reflectores.

Acredito que qualquer barreira entre as lampadas e agua prejudique a força/qualidade de iluminação, mas acredita que é impressionante a iluminação que tenho no aquario. É tambem certo que apenas o aspecto visual não indica qual a qualidade da mesma, mas que que a luz é muita é.  :JmdFou2:  

Recordo que os 30 SPS estão a reagir muito bem á iluminação e como não estão ainda colocados em definitivo, mesmo os que se encontram mais profundos no substrato se encontram com optimas respostas quer de adaptação quer de crescimento.

Fica o meu convite a ti e a todos os membros que passem por Coimbra e queiram observar "in loco" estas iluminárias é so avisarem, terei muito gosto. Nada melhor que observar os efeitos e qualidade da iluminação (T5 neste caso) que podermos observa-la instalada num aquario.

Obrigado no entanto pela tua sugestão.

Apenas uma nota: As actinicas acendem ás 18:00 e as brancas ás 19:00 por isso só a partir dessa hora é possivel observar as T5 em acção

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Juca,

Como conseguiste livrar-te das algas em tão poucos dias???!!!   :Admirado:   :Admirado:   Andaste nas raspagens...???!! Está a ficar com bom aspecto, mas eu faria uma alteração de layout para tapar essas colunas secas. Subia mais na pontas e deixava espaço no meio para os peixes nadarem.

Não acho boa ideia deixares as acros (mesmo que provisoriamente) no substrato. É uma zona muito profunda que tem, mesmo que não pareça, pouca luz.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiro Diogo

Como deves imaginar, não tenho interesse nenhum andar-me eu proprio a enganar, e se raspasse as algas certamente que as ia voltar a ter de novo. Elas não nascem do nada. Bom, mas não foi necessário. Na realidade 3 dias após a paragem da adição dos elementos que estava a adicionar, as algas ficaram completamente castanhas. Dias depois utilizei uma bomba de 2500L para passar por cima de toda a rocha e as algas soltaram-se. Utilizei lã na sump por 3 dias para apanhar a porcaria toda.

Curiosamente neste processo ainda apanhei um susto, porque o escumador estava meio de "porcaria" e a reacção que deve ter sido provocada dela bomba quando a passei pelas rochas, descontrolou o escumador e fez com vertesse toda a agua "suja" para dentro do aquario. Mas, enfim, tudo não passou de um susto. 

Tambem recordo que andei a fazer trocas de agua de 125L de 3 em 3 dias, aliás ainda não parei com elas.

Curiosamente quando isto me aconteceu tive o prazer da visita do nosso amigo João Soares da Sohal que assistiu a eminente desgraça.

Quanto ao layout.
Vou precisar de ter as novas péças para poder observar se eventualmente irei alterar algo. Para já se as péças forem como penso que irão ser, penso que o layout irá ficar engraçado assim.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá,

eu tenho esse problema do efeito dos salpicos no reflector. O sal corrói o papel reflector e depois fica uma pequena mancha cinzenta no sítio de cada salpico. Já agora, alguém sabe onde se pode arranjar desse papel para substituir?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> mas eu faria uma alteração de layout para tapar essas colunas secas


Gosto muito das caves, mas concordo com Diogo. Tens bastante lugar para colocares SPS e quando comecarem a crescer vao encher bem   :SbSourire2:  




> tenho lido em vários lados acerca da importância dos reflectores e como a iluminária esta a 15 cm da superficie da agua, está por vezes sujeita a uns salpicos, por isso tenho receio que a água/humidade me possa vir a prejudicar a qualidade dos reflectores.


Sim e verdade mas eventualmente removi o meu da minha calha anterior de PC's, estava sempre suja de salpicos e po, era notavel a reducao de luz imitida.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo companheiros de RF

Como muitos de já sabem isto do aquarismo marinho traz-nos novidades todos os dias. Hoje mesmo tive mais uma ao chegar a casa.

 

Pois é. Encontrei uma Cerithe em pleno acto de postura :SbLangue23:  

 

O esquisito da questão, foi ter encontrado pelo vidro imensas pontos minusculos já a andarem e um lado para o outro. Não faço ideia do que seja, e custa-me a acreditar que os ovos já tenham eclodido.

Observando ao promenor (olhometro) reparo que têm 2 antenas e um rabito, parecem-me larvas de camarão  :Whistle:  , será? Acho que vou dar mais algum tempo para ver a evolução, pois pode ser necessária a introdução de algum predador (talvez um Six line).

----------


## António Paes

Altamente Julio, já sabes, eu estou a precisar de imensas cerites para me darem cabo das ciano, eu espero até essas crescerem LOL.

De resto tudo   :Pracima:  

António Paes

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá Julio, gostava eu de saber a quantas andam as gorgonias que estavam no seu aquario......

Parabéns pelas fotos maravilhosas de corais lindos........

Um abraço!!!!


Rinaldo Fontenele

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Estou com o Antonio, se não as quiseres, nos ficamos com eles com todo gosto. :P
Muitos parabens pela postura, e por essas e por outras, que deixei a agua doce.   :Palmas:   :Vitoria:  
Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Já tive diversas posturas de Cerites no meu aqua e depressa os peixes ao se apreceberem do que se passava, comeram todos os ovos! Os teus ainda estão intactos?

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Diogo


Para já sim. Ainda se encontram no vidro todos.  :Admirado:

----------


## Hugo Gonçalves

> Observando ao promenor (olhometro) reparo que têm 2 antenas e um rabito, parecem-me larvas de camarão  , será? Acho que vou dar mais algum tempo para ver a evolução, pois pode ser necessária a introdução de algum predador (talvez um Six line).


Pois Julio também tenho uns parecidos mas mais acastanhados.. fico também a ver no que da'..

cumps

----------


## Julio Macieira

Aqui ficam as fotos de duas das novas introduções ainda com poucas horas de aquario (vamos ver como correm as coisas).

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Haahhh meus Corais favoritos as Euphyllias ! A Ancora parece bem grande tens de adicionar um foto quando estiver toda aberta na sua gloria   :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Nem mais, umas fotos já com elas bem abertas era óptimo e logo de seguida uma foto geral ou duas parciais.
Está a ficar um belo aquário... na última visita já está muito bom e com os peixes em muito bom estado de saúde.
Até domingo.  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Ao fim de 3 mesitos foi acordado pela manha Domingo com o alarme do meu aquario.

Pois é. Saltei da caminha a um Domingo ainda por cima ás 09:00 da manhã. :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue:  

O meu PH tinha caido a essa hora para 7.89. Como tenho o controlador regulado para um PH minimo de 7.9 lá tive de desligar aquela barulheira da ficha :KnSourire28:  

Analisei o cálcio que se encontrava a 380 e o meu Kh que estava 9. Fiquei a matutar no que poderia estar a acontecer. Lembrei-me de mais trocas de agua, ou de comida em excesso que eventualmente tenha deitado no dia anterior. O certo é que o PH se manteve baixo todo o dia e apenas o compensei, com a introdução de mais kalk no reator de Nisen.

Ainda no Domingo á noite foi feita uma troca de agua de 125L onde adicionei uma colher de sopa de carbonatos da Seacham. Na segunda-feira pela manhã o problema repetiu-se. Alarme aos "berreiros" pela casa, o que me deixou preocupado, pois se o cálcio e os carbonatos estavam bem e não tinha colocado alimentação no aquario no dia anterior, o que estaria de mal no sistema de tamponamento do aquario.

No fim de matutar 2 dias no assunto, resolvi adicionar Magnésio. Bingo. Já ontem e hoje pela manha o PH estava a 8.05.

Eu sei que ja devia ter feito testes mais completos ao aquario, mas, normalmente so acompanho o cálcio (sonda automática) PH (sonda automática) e KH (teste de gotinhas)

Para quem tiver problema semelhante aqui fica uma sugestão. Os niveis de magnésio têm de ser acompanhados.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Para os criticos das T5 aqui ficam umas novas fotos da evolução de alguns dos meus corais.

Reparem nos polipos da formosa  :SbClinOeil:  

Relembro que usei sempre agua de osmose salinada

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Para de brincar com photoshop...lol  :KnSourire28:  
Estao lindas Julio especialmente a ultima...mesmo espectacular   :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira

:KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:  

Companheiro Roberto, meu jeito para Photoshop é semelhante ao jeito do fotografo  :KnSourire28: 

Tinha esquecido de estas, umas das tuas preferidas.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Estou cheio de inveja   :Palmas:   :SbLangue23:

----------


## Alberto Branco

> Estou cheio de inveja


A inveja é uma coisa feia Roberto  :SbClown:  , mas já somos dois.  :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá companheiro, a bicharada está toda com bom aspecto... e sem HQI's, parabéns!

Cumps.
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Antes de mais obrigado pelas vossas palavras.

Se bem que não esteja surpreendido pela evolução de baixo da iluminação T5, até agora não tenho nada de mal a dizer. Curiosamente tenho peças colocadas no areão (ponto de luz mais distante) e as côres até me parecem bem mais definidas do que as que coloquei no cimo.

Propositadamente, coloquei duas péças iguais uma em cima e outra em baixo, para ver se consigo tirar mais alguma conclusão.

Até lá, aqui ficam mais umas fotos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Os Peixes ainda se revelam bastante medricas, mas consegui apanhar o lineatus e uma formia  :KnSourire28:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Muito bom, sem dúvida, Júlio. Parabéns   :Palmas:  

Agora pede-se uma geral, mesmo sabendo que ainda não está tudo colocado.

Em relação à Fromia, tens esponjas suficientes no aquário ? Do que me recordo das minhas leituras, se elas não tiverem esponjas suficientes para comer ao fim de 1 ano, mais ou menos, acabam por morreru por malnutrição.
A questão é, para mim, relevante, porque estou a equacionar comprar uma, embora, como é evidente, tenha muito menos condições de geração/criação de esponjas no meu nano que tu no teu aquário, pelo que, a haver risco - gostava de ouvir umas opiniões sobre isso de quem já tenha tido destas estrelas por mais do que um ano - o meu seria sempre muito maior que o teu.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ron Shimek




> Individuals of Fromia species are found on both reef rubble and reefs. Some Fromia are considered to be sponge and tunicate predators, *but the diets of most are not known*. Fromia species appear to do well for awhile in established aquaria, presumably as there may be a source of sponges and small sessile animals for them to eat. They seldom persist much more than a year or so, before they "run out of gas and sputter to a stop."


http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2004-12/rs/index.php

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Quanto a Fromia o maior problema é não ser uma mas sim 4 ou 5... já não me lembro bem, que de resto tem muita rocha onde ir buscar a tão desejada comida.

Essas fotos já estão a ficar melhores... tens que arranjar um tripé para resolver a questão de uma vez.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Pedrito 

são 3, e uma delas bastrante pequenita.

Vou encerrar este tópico e abrir um novo onde vou passar a abordar a manutenção do meu aquario, já que esta fase "alongada" de montagem a considero encerrada.


Obrigado a todos os que se de algum modo participaram neste tópico.

----------

